# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Best inexpensive Tenor Banjo

## Taylor and Tenor

In your humble opinion what is the best inexpensive Irish 17 fret tenor banjo on the market today for a beginner player?

----------


## multidon

A Deering Goodtime is a pretty safe bet.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

There are 1920's Vegas floating around, a friend of mine has a Bacon B 17 fret.  The N style vegas go for about $400...

----------


## allenhopkins

Don't know *anything* about the Bedford Banjo Shop in PA, but *this page* lists a bunch of used tenors at _very_ reasonable prices, including a Slingerland for $200.

Might be worth a call to check 'em out.

----------


## multidon

Thanh you Allen for the Bedford Banjo link. I note they have a brand new made in USA Deering 17 fret for 399. That is a lot of bang for the buck IMO.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I really like the Goldtone IT250 17 fret tenors - I played and open back one that was selling used for $300 a few years ago and still kick myself that I didn't buy it, very good sound, and easy playing as well.

Cheers,
Jill

----------


## BBarton

I agree with Jill -- the Gold Tone IT250F (that's the resonator model) is good value for the $$ and you see them new on eBay quite reasoanbly priced. I had one and liked it a lot, but traded "up" to a vintage 19-fret Epiphone Recording A. Other fairly good players I know who still have them, like them. Gold Tone also makes a low-end Cripple Creek 17-fret Irish tenor model, but I have no idea what they're like -- similar to the Deering Goodtime perhaps (?).

----------


## Tim2723

I have three Gold Tone instruments (including a tenor) and will agree that they are remarkably good values for the money. Deering, Bacon, Vega, and Slingerland strike me as the sorts of things beginners have for their second or third banjo.  They are all great instruments of course, but in my experience any big name banjo that can be bought for the price of a new Gold Tone needs enough work and replacement parts that the cost quickly exceeds the Gold Tone, which is ready to play as a new instrument.  The used banjo market is not a place I like to visit without experience.

----------


## Taylor and Tenor

The vintage banjo market can tricky for unaware buyer, a put together mismatched hodge podge of pot, neck, tailpiece is what one may ends up with as opposed to a brand new beginner quality.  It is not like a tenor guitar that can not be readily taken apart and put back together left over junk parts.

I think new or slightly used may be the best approach.  I'll keep looking for a returned one.cccc

----------


## Fred G

Plus 1 on the Gold Tone, I have thought about getting another many times but everybody really likes the sound and it is easy to play and requires hardly any maintenance.

----------


## allenhopkins

> ...a put together mismatched hodge podge of pot, neck, tailpiece is what one may ends up with as opposed to a brand new beginner quality...left over junk parts.  I think new or slightly used may be the best approach.  I'll keep looking for a returned one...


You have a point with regard to _some_ "vintage" instruments -- and I can't criticize since my main gigging banjo is an old Regal tenor pot with a homemade long "Pete Seeger" five-string neck.

However, the banjos at that PA shop, as far as I can tell from the pics, are restored "originals."  And, while I do agree with Tim about the quality of Gold Tone instruments (I have a travel banjo, a "banjola" five-string mandola, and a cello banjo by Gold Tone), I disagree that you'd need to wait until a "second or third banjo" to get a Deering, Bacon, Vega or Slingerland.  Most of these firms make -- or _made_ -- "student" model banjos (the Deering GoodTime is a widely played current example, as is/was the Vega Little Wonder); these were decently made, un-ornamented for the most part, "plain Jane" instruments.

If you can pick up a well-restored Slingerland for less than a new GoodTime, or perhaps even the Gold Tone, you should be at least even in terms of construction.  *Plus* it has a chance of appreciating in value, as a vintage banjo, whereas the Gold Tone, if purchased new, depreciates as "used."

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Deeding Goodtime, and replace the stock head with an upgrade Remo Fiberskyn head. Great tone and playability for the money!

----------


## Steve L

All due respect to Ted, I don't think I'd go with a Fiberskin head for Irish music.

----------


## Taylor and Tenor

Plan to visit the Vintage Fret Shop in Ashland, NH and what what David has in vintage tenors and compare them to the new ones he has.  Like seeing the instrument, been burnt too many times with "like new, excellent shape, vintage" internet bargains.

----------


## KanMando

A piece of advice if you decide to go with a used or vintage banjo:  Get one with geared tuners.  Friction tuners on old banjos are very problematic.   Another issue is that the holes in the headstock are drilled so close to the edge that there is no room to install geared tuners if you want to upgrade.

----------


## Taylor and Tenor

Great advice on the tuners and vintage headstocks.  I have a set of Five Star geared tuners if I go that route. Still looking for a set of small diameter post size geared tuners for my Gibson TL 1 Tenor Lute.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

> A piece of advice if you decide to go with a used or vintage banjo:  Get one with geared tuners.  Friction tuners on old banjos are very problematic.   Another issue is that the holes in the headstock are drilled so close to the edge that there is no room to install geared tuners if you want to upgrade.


I've installed geared tuners on a 1925 Bacon B and on a 1928 Vega N... no problem.  There's a thread in the Tenor Banjo User Group on which tuners to get... Five Star tuner might require enlarging the post holes, there's a set that has smaller posts...

----------


## mjb128wv

I have an old Orpheum No. 1 and think it's great - there is a nice one in the classifieds - 
NFI

http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/66214

----------

Loretta Callahan

----------


## Goodin

> In your humble opinion what is the best inexpensive Irish 17 fret tenor banjo on the market today for a beginner player?


This one (NFI):
http://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/66256

----------


## bmac

As a beginner I would say a new Deering Goodtime as you are considering is a safe bet. It is a great starter banjo which has a good resale value. Some folks don't like the looks of the tuners but they work just fine. I think it would be difficult to go wrong with one. My wife has played one for about seven years and is happier with her Goodtime than she is with me.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Buying a new instrument is like buying a new car, expect to take a hit when selling/trading it to move up.  The advantage of buying a 'good' used instrument is you'll likely keep its value if not appreciate so when it's time to move up you won't lose financially.   Also, a used instrument will already be 'set up' and playable out of the case...  However, if you must have a Guarantee and an absolutely new instrument and you don't mind writing off 30% to 40% of its value (because you intend keeping it forever - and who doesn't) then a new instrument is the way to go - it may even appreciate in 60 to 100 years.

----------


## Clockwork John

I'm pretty happy with my old Kay tenor. Maybe I just got lucky, as these generally are not well regarded. I picked mine up on ebay for about $100. It came to me in pieces and in need of a set up, but after putting it back together and putting new strings on it, it soumds great and is actually quite loud. My only complaint would be the friction tuners. They really are a pain to keep adjusted properly so the banjo will stay in tune.

----------


## SincereCorgi

> A piece of advice if you decide to go with a used or vintage banjo:  Get one with geared tuners.  Friction tuners on old banjos are very problematic.   Another issue is that the holes in the headstock are drilled so close to the edge that there is no room to install geared tuners if you want to upgrade.


That's some good advice. I got my Deering Goodtime Special tenor with the 'upgrade' planetary tuners solely because they look cool and I've been kicking myself ever since.

----------


## allenhopkins

> That's some good advice. I got my Deering Goodtime Special tenor with the 'upgrade' planetary tuners solely because they look cool and I've been kicking myself ever since.


Planetary tuners _are_ geared.  Wonky description of how they work on *this page.*

I would concur that geared tuners, planetary or otherwise, are a wise choice.  Quite a few of the older student-grade banjos had "friction" (un-geared) tuners, and while we experienced types can cope with them by gritting our teeth and making minuscule adjustments, there's really no need to do that if one can avoid it.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> ...My wife has played one for about seven years and is happier with her Goodtime than she is with me.


Upgrade ahead. HAS kicking in...  :Wink:

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I would concur that geared tuners, planetary or otherwise, are a wise choice.


The difference is that those planetary banjo tuners typically have a lower ratio than wormgear tuners, i.e. less motion does more, which might surprise first-time users - it takes getting used to. But they have their advantages, e.g. good planetary gears have virtually no play, reversing works instantly.

----------


## James Rankine

I went for the planetary tuners on the Deering Goodtime purely for cosmetic reasons. The lower ratio actually makes less sense on a short scale instrument where small changes in string tension leads to a marked change in pitch, but I think you do get used to them. Basically I think a banjo looks better with "banjo tuners".
I'd get an open back Goodtime. It has been said many times before in the forum that when you come to upgrade you will keep the Goodtime. Being so light and compact you will leave it out ready to hand, take it to the garden, beach or on holiday and end up playing it more than your upgrade.

----------


## SincereCorgi

> Planetary tuners _are_ geared.  Wonky description of how they work on *this page.*


Yeah, I know they're geared and better than straight-up friction tuners, but they're still worse than the 'real' geared tuners on any of my other instruments. Might just be a bad installation, I suppose.

----------


## allenhopkins

Well, planetary banjo tuners have "gear ratios" that are lower, so a small adjustment jumps the tension more, as Mr. Rankine points out in Post #27.

Not to everyone's taste, if you're used to guitar or mandolin tuners.  I have planetaries on some instruments, generally banjos but also my Gibson tenor lute, and they're definitely different.

----------


## SincereCorgi

> ...generally banjos but also my Gibson tenor lute...


You just wanted to remind everybody that you have a Gibson tenor-lute...  :Smile: 

I'd probably complain less about those planetary tuners since I've started violin. I feel like pretty much _anything_ has got to be better than a straight-up violin peg.

----------


## harper

I was looking for a 17 fret Irish tenor banjo and persuaded by the positive comments on the Gold Tone IT250.  I got one a week ago, the IT250F model, which has a mahogany resonator.  I played it in an Irish session a few hours ago.  It's a really nice instrument, very easy to play.  Every note seems clear and mellow sounding when playing melody.  I'm very happy with it.

----------


## lucho

just my two cents......I got a Vega litle wonder many years ago.... and now many years later I guess it is still one of the better session instruments I have.... 
Now, before buying any used vintage banjo check for absence of bowing (too high action of the neck), and if this neck is fine. then, any other usage blemish is minor just changing or leveling some frets (may need some new ones), a new head plus strings.... and then you have a great instrument to play.... From my experience vintage 23 inches  tenor banjos are easier to get in better shape. the banjo head is key here.... skin if your daily weather doesn't change humidity too much or fyberskin for an analogue to skin, or renaissance head if you like a brighter tone....

----------

